# 1915 Iver Johnson Catalog



## 4scuda (Dec 9, 2012)

Picked up a 1915 Iver Johnson Catalog at an auction recently. It has bicycles Motor Cycles and Firearms. It is a hardback unlike many other catalogs I have picked up.  I was wondering about the value I paid $80 thought it might be worth $125. Any thoughts.


----------



## highship (Dec 9, 2012)

*nice book*

Not sure on the value but would you be willing to post pictures of the bicycle pages?


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 9, 2012)

The 1915 IJ catalog is offered as a reprint for $16.45 sold all the time on ebay so I don't know if you could get $80 back out of it if you decide to sell but on auctions you never know where they will end.  If it were a year not already being reprinted it would be worth more.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 9, 2012)

Quite a few were hardback in IJ Catalogs..  I think you are OK pricewise, but there probably is't much left in it


----------



## 4scuda (Dec 9, 2012)

highship said:


> Not sure on the value but would you be willing to post pictures of the bicycle pages?





Looks like I'll be putting it on the shelf.  Is there any specific model anybody wants pictures of?


----------



## Iverider (Dec 10, 2012)

A 1914 IJ catalog JUST sold on eBay for $60. I've seen them go for more, I've seen them go for less. It just depends on who's looking for one at any particular moment.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, I think 1914 is one of the more common catalogs.  Must have been a big printing year!


----------



## Iverider (Dec 10, 2012)

Did you buy the 1914 catalog Dave?

I'd love to see Scans of the bicycle portion if so. I'm still trying to decide whether my bike is a 14 or 15. I'm thinking 1915 as it has the steel slab connection between the truss and top tube, but I've seen others with this same construction described as 1914. Could have been a mid-year change I suppose and then advertised as "New" in the 1915 catalog.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 10, 2012)

No I didn't


----------



## 4scuda (Dec 10, 2012)

*pictures of 1915 iver johnson catalog*

These are the high end models and the motorcycle.  I don't think I can scan without cracking the spine.


----------



## sam (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd pay $250 for an Iver Johnson Twinn!


----------

